# Meat grinder or sausage stuffer?



## ryansguitars (Apr 26, 2014)

I am looking into purchasing a meat grinder or a sausage stuffer. I question what would be better to purchase first, the grinder or the stuffer? I am looking at LEM grinders and it appears that they also have sausage stuffer attachments, however they cost more up front than just the stuffer.

Also I don't plan on making a ton of sausage at a time (maybe 20lbs tops). With that in mind is it feasible to use the grinder as a stuffer, or will I need both?

Thanks for the help


----------



## darwin101 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ask your meat suppliers if they will grind meat for you.  If so I would get the dedicated stuffer first, then save up for a big grinder if you like making your own.  I have a #5 vertical and wish I had gone larger. No real need to but it it would be nicer not to have to reload the 5 when it runs out. I did the Kitchenaid mixer/grinder thing when I was a hotel chef, it works but is painfully slow and tedious.

Gander Mountain has a sale on now and I would guess all the companies have something similar on sale.  Do a bit of reading and searching and get something you will be happy with.


----------



## deuce (Apr 26, 2014)

You can make a lot of fresh sausage patties, bulk sausage, venison burger etc. with the grinder. The combo grinder/stuffers do an ok job of stuffing but you would be better off in my opinion buying a grinder and stuffer separate. I have a Cabelas grinder that will do stuffing also and I found it mushes up the meat more that I would like. It grinds awesome but I brought a dedicated stuffer also.


----------



## jwcnj4502 (Apr 27, 2014)

I think you would be better off starting with a grinder like the LEM. Since they come with stuffing attachments you could use that until you can get a dedicated stuffer. I'm sure that after a while you will want a stuffer.


----------



## tjkoko (Apr 27, 2014)

In one of Marianski's books they state that if doing 10# or less at a time, use a manual meat grinder and save your money for a really good stuffer.  FWIW I recently saw a brand new Porkert #10 grinder for sale at ebay.  Noone purchased it and it was going for $5 and approx $50 S&H, so it could be gotten for $55 delivered.  Just an FYI.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 27, 2014)

Northern Tool ....  Under  $100 .....   Many folks use it....  Me included....













Kitchener Grinder.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 27, 2014


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 27, 2014)

The grinder stuffer combo units work but you can stuff way faster using a dedicated stuffer because you fill up the stuffer with 4 lbs. of meat or more at a time.. I have a Gander Mountain 5lb stuffer and it works really nice. It goes on sale for $79 several times a year.

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=401087 

Either way your making sausage.....RTB....


----------



## blaster54738 (Apr 27, 2014)

I just started making sausage but use a Cabelas Grinder/Stuffer.  While it make take a bit more time I don't mind and the results have turned out excellent and I at most do 15 pounds at a time.  Last batch of brats was right around 10 pounds.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 27, 2014)

Stuffers not gonna do ya much good without the grinder ... unless butcher will grind for ya (as asked earlier) ...  my vote is the grinder first...  I have a small cabelas 1/2 hp commercial unit...  comes with stuffing attachments as well...  although I have never used them...  a small 5 lb stuffer does the stuffing for me ...


----------



## venture (Apr 27, 2014)

My vote is for the grinder first and then the stuffer.

After a few trips through stuffing with the grinder?  Nobody will have to convince you to spring for the stuffer.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree get the grinder first you can use the grinder to stuff but if you purchase the stuffer first your going to have to buy the ground meat and sometimes depending on the type of meat used could be difficult to get.

Some people prefer to stuff using the grinder but most prefer a stuffer. I started out like many stuffing with the grinder but once I used a stand alone vertical stuffer there was no looking back


----------



## weev (Apr 27, 2014)

I would say get the grinder 
The last few years I have made a few small batches of sausage and snack stickes using my jerky cannon with different tips  
not the answer for large batches but works good for me


----------



## voodoochile (Apr 27, 2014)

well, you need both ......... start out with a lower priced grinder ( I have an Oster that I used on several deer with good results , it just takes a little longer than my Cabela's 1 hp) and a 5 lb stuffer . you can probably get both for less than $175 ....... you'll be glad you did .... you can upgrade later if you really like sausage making


----------

